
You don’t have to quit Facebook – just start lying about yourself - iansinke
https://www.thestar.com/entertainment/2018/03/26/you-dont-have-to-quit-facebook-just-start-lying-about-yourself.html
======
DrScump
This strategy seems pointless because the one remaining "category killer"
aspect of Facebook which they can then market is the _friends_ communication
interface. If people stay on Facebook and maintain the same friend
interconnections, Facebook wins 85% of the battle anyway.

I thought of advising friends to set up a fresh browser specific to Facebook
usage, using it only incognito and clearing after every session (as I do), but
benefits of such precautions would be wasted in the big picture of
interconnected friends, most of whom see no downside to being productized.

------
ithilglin909
This is too much trouble. Also, Facebook has intrusive ways of extracting
information you choose to not share, like asking your "friends" what your
current city is. Better to just delete it.

------
rndmind
I misread the title as, "just starting lying to yourself" I thought this was
appropriate due to the cognitive disoance involved.

------
nugi
Why not do both?

------
a-fried-egg
That's tedious. Just quit.

